# Disappearing Tetras?



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay, so last night I went to the LFS and picked up *six* cardinal tetras. I acclimated them to my tank water with the drip method for 45 minutes, originally Eustice was curious about the new critters, but then stopped wandering around after the first 20 minutes. Once I put all *six* into the tank they immediately came into a shoal and everything was just peachy. This is where the mystery starts. I went to sleep last night around midnight and they were all present. But when I woke up like thrity minutes ago, I could only find *three* *:shock:*. So this begs the question, where did they other half go?!? Is it possible for them to jump? (Even though my tank is fully covered) Could Eustice have only been pretending to be passive with them just so he could eat them? (But, where would the remains go?) Did the other tetras eat them? (But wouldn't I find atleast some kind of remains again?) Or are they just hiding in all the plants? (Hopefully this one :roll

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Probably hiding.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Most likely streesed about the trip, probably hiding. I would poke around with the net to find them.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Most likely streesed about the trip, probably hiding. I would poke around with the net to find them.


Oh don't poke around! Treat this like a game and try and 'Spot' them XD


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, I'll just let them adjust if they are hiding. We'll see what happens


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Usually when fish die they end up wedged under decor because the other fish are 'picking' at them and pushing them around. It's best to be sure they're not dead in there because three dead fish are going to give you a big ammonia spike. Start pulling out decor and stirring things up. I hope you find them!

Also, check the filter housing. I doubt it but sometimes fish swim up the filter and get into the housing.


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a sponge over the filter intake, but the wedging thing seems plausible, I'm gonna go look now. :/

Also, my betta I have in there with them has become more sluggish, and just stays floating near the top. Should I be worried?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Omboc:

Maybe he's just full of.... um... food? :\

Cheryl


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Omboc:
> 
> Maybe he's just full of.... um... food? :\
> 
> Cheryl


I doubt it...

Drax will eat the human equivalent to 4 Big Macs and still flutter off like a humming bird.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think he munched them. I never mix tetra with males...they have always eaten them.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

DormDrax:

Hmmm... the Betta is not sluggish because of the food then... it's because of the REDRUM! O-O

MrVampire182: So if I want to keep tetras, they should be in a betta free tank? Good to know. 

Omboc: Sad about the cardinals; they are beautiful fish...

Cheryl


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

And the verdict is!

Three of them died, when they pretend to die, I guess they just pencil dive into the ground. I found 1 wedged into a corner, and the other 2 stuck against a rock in my aquarium. :/

I wish the guy at the store would have let me known that >:|


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I have kept cardinal tetras with male bettas without any problem. It was necessary to have a school of around 6 tetras and a socialized male betta. Male bettas that are kept alone for awhile may not tolerate any other fish or inverts in the tank. It increases their aggression.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Dragonlady,

Thank you; I will keep this in mind when I put together my large community tank (currently a 'fantasy tank' - like a 'fantasy football' team). 

Cheryl


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Omboc,

I'd check with your pet store. Some stores have 'fish loss' policies. They might issue a refund or store credit if you bring back the unfortunate cardinals.

Good luck,

Cheryl


----------

